# Deleting Bambi from my list!!



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, I decided to remove Bambi from my BFF list. The parts still are not all in for our car. Rudolf better be real careful as he is on thin ice too!!
xxoox
Carole


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ohhh! I'm sorry that things aren't going as hoped.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Well, I decided to remove Bambi from my BFF list. The parts still are not all in for our car. Rudolf better be real careful as he is on thin ice too!!
> xxoox
> Carole


(((((((((((((((((Carole)))))))))))))))))
That sense of humor will get you through this.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, you've been waiting for a really long time. It's not like you're driving a UFO or anything. Why is it taking so long to get the parts? Oh, maybe the body shop is in cahoots with the hotel.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh Carole..yikes. Darn that Bambi! Thumper is the smart and cautious one  I can't believe it is taking so long for parts. wow.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that it's a 2009 GM car? 
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

It's great that you can laugh at the situation Carole, I guess it's either laugh or cry!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Still though, you'd think they would have parts available, they start building these cars 2 years before they are released, right? What the heck are they doing with their bailout $?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Still though, you'd think they would have parts available, they start building these cars 2 years before they are released, right? What the heck are they doing with their bailout $?


hhmmm Kara, hard to imagine, lol. 
xxoox


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'd like to know where ALL of the bailout money has gone!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Trade-In*

Perhaps it might be time to trade it in for a Red Convertible Corvette! I just saw one today and I think you and your dogs would look absolutely gorgeous in it! Wind blowing in your hair. No one asking you to carry anything for them in the back!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Me too Ann.

Now Linda, shush! Don't let DH hear that. He is already thinking the car's gotta go!


----------

